# Interesting promotion of atom powered trains



## PetalumaLoco (Jan 17, 2010)

Take note of the last paragraph.


----------



## George Harris (Jan 20, 2010)

This ad was run in the 1950's.


----------



## jis (Jan 20, 2010)

NJT electric trains are already about 40% or so atom powered


----------



## John Bredin (Jan 21, 2010)

Dang! Whoever conceived and drew that thing didn't grasp that streamlining means having as _little_ extraneous crap jutting out of the train as reasonably possible, not intentionally _adding_ doo-dads. 

The designers of the 1930s and '40s, who brought us the original streamliners and sleek diesel engines for passenger trains, would have been spinning in their graves, even if they weren't dead yet. :lol:

It also looks damned top-heavy, the rail equivalent of a woman with measurements 40-24-22. I wouldn't want to be on board that thing on a curve at any speed over 20mph.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Jan 21, 2010)

Bet those 2 appendages at the top are cameras, the crew wouldn't want to be anywhere near the reactor!


----------



## Ispolkom (Jan 21, 2010)

PetalumaLoco said:


> Bet those 2 appendages at the top are cameras, the crew wouldn't want to be anywhere near the reactor!


Heck no, they're atomic-powered rockets!


----------



## gswager (Jan 21, 2010)

jis said:


> NJT electric trains are already about 40% or so atom powered


That would be a lot of safer to run, esp. with security and crashes.


----------

